

Review my side project: SOVNDWAVE - tehwebguy

Sovndwave.com is a collection of incredible, royalty-free music.<p>The market is video creators, mostly &quot;youtubers&quot; - this has been my favorite niche market for the last 6 years or so for merchandising and live events.<p>My partner is a crazy popular YouTube creator and musician, Destery: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtube.com&#x2F;desandnate (you are likely not in his target audience)<p>Our plan started today with a splash page with a signup for 5 free tracks. On Friday we&#x27;ll send out the download links and pitch 5 additional tracks for the Black Friday only price of $4.<p>We&#x27;ll hype it up with a goal of like 50 or 100 sales which will trigger getting 5 more songs free. Then we&#x27;ll do $6 pricing through Cyber Monday. After that it will be $9 for the next 30 days or so, then $19.<p>During that first month we&#x27;ll probably add another track to the paid offer every day - everyone that already paid will get them for free. After that month we&#x27;ll probably switch to one track weekly (we have ~200 recorded).<p>The goal is to be a $19 &#x2F; yr subscription service for music.<p>Would love any feedback, questions, etc!
======
tehwebguy
URL: [http://sovndwave.com](http://sovndwave.com)

Stack: Currently static HTML via yeoman generator-webapp, hosted on Heroku,
MailChimp for signups. Will launch with payments via Stripe and probably
ExpressJS / PassportJS for the real site with user logins / downloads.

We've got 50 signups from Destery's tweet (and my retweet) tonight, will send
out another one from my account now and see if there is interest.

------
Mankhool
It would be great to hear some of it without having to sign up for something.

~~~
tehwebguy
Totally, on Friday it will have previews of the 5 freebies and the 5 paid
tracks (and there won't be a sign up required to listen)

------
kohanz
Congratulations on launching your side-project! No matter how far this goes,
consider me inspired already.

